# Loan Glitch?



## lPeachy (Nov 25, 2017)

Not sure if this is intentional on nintendo's part or just a glitch I've had,
please let me know if you've experienced the same thing!

I paid 10,000 towards my 30,000 two days ago. Leaving my remaining balance at 20,000 bells.
Yesterday my remaining balance went back up to 25,000 bells for seemingly no reason. 
I actually began questioning if I had accidentally only payed 5,000 in to my loan instead of 10,000.

BUT today I opened the game with the intent to pay off the majority of my loan...
and It was back at a remaining balance of 30,000???

So even if i had goofed in the first place and only paid 5,000 there's no way I paid 0 bells towards it,
so why the heck did my hard work disappear?
Does it go back up if we don't pay it off quickly enough? 
Am I losing my mind?

*EDIT:* I realized that it jumped back up to 30,000 after the update today.
Has anyone else had this issue specifically after today's update?​


----------



## Grumble (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm very happy I paid no bells toward my loan. I've always been inclined to only pay loans in full, even on New Leaf. I'm not sure why. The lack of charging interest just motivates me to keep my bells.

I doubt this is intentional on Nintendo's part. That level of interest would be awfully selfish. And this isn't Tom Nook we're talking about, here. 

I bet this is a glitch.


----------



## lPeachy (Nov 25, 2017)

Grumble said:


> I'm very happy I paid no bells toward my loan. I've always been inclined to only pay loans in full, even on New Leaf. I'm not sure why. The lack of charging interest just motivates me to keep my bells.
> 
> I doubt this is intentional on Nintendo's part. That level of interest would be awfully selfish. And this isn't Tom Nook we're talking about, here.
> 
> I bet this is a glitch.



Yeah that's what I was thinking, I usually pay loans in full as well. 
Shoulda stuck with my usual way of playing. Oh well!
I still find it fishy it happened two days in a row for me, I couldn't have been the only one to have it happen(or i just have incredibly awful luck)


----------



## Dede (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been experiencing the same thing from time to time. Not just with loans but with bells in general. I had about 190k yesterday and logged off for a bit. I came back and found it at around 170k. I didn't even buy anything or craft any furniture.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2017)

I had something similar happen with leaf tickets. I had 60, and then the next time I checked I only had 16. I don’t recall spending them, they were just gone. I’m 99% positive I didn’t spend them, but then there’s always the chance I spent them by accident


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 25, 2017)

Well that is rather alarming!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 25, 2017)

Man, sorry about the bad glitches going on here...yet to experience any, thankfully.

Maybe cause the game is quite new and there's a lot of bugs. I hope Nintendo can fix them. Try to notify/contact them about this.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

It's good to know this can take place - I'm sorry that happened to you 

I've had half of my Leaf Tickets disappear on a number of occasions only to have them return the next time I open the app. Hopefully these glitches can be patched soon.


----------



## Namekians (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been having issues with this glitch as well. Waiting for a patch before I try paying my loan back. I hope it's resolved soon.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 27, 2017)

I think the game is having trouble with saving progression so it rollsback or loses some of it. I keep needing to change my outfit over and over because no matter what I do, it won’t save it. I’m almost worried I might lose newly purchased furniture and whatnot in the future. 

I’ve paid my loans in full because of that. I think I’ll step away from paying them altogether until this stuff is fixed.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2017)

kinda i mean the day before the update i had a second floor and on update day i had to get it done again


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 28, 2017)

The same thing happened to me. I paid 10,000 bells towards my 100,000 bell loan and after the forced update yesterday, it went back to 100,000.


----------

